# Chickens



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My grandchildren want hens to look after and to lay a few eggs.
We are thinking 6 hens of different breeds so that they will know what hen belongs to who and of course the eggs will all be slightly different so we can have a whose hen lays the most eggs competition.
Where can we buy laying hens in the Alicante area plus of course we have to buy a hen house and a run...that will be dog and fox proof.

Any suggestions please?

Thanks

Maiden


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sounds fun! I wanted some chicken when we moved here but never got around to it for one reason or another. My friend here had some and the one thing I will say is that she had 4 and she reckoned that four were rather alot for her and their "egg" needs (there were the three of them). She used to sell a few and gave me some of course!! and the difference in taste from bought eggs was outstanding. But she always seemed to have too many! They kept them in their orchard during the day and had a coop which they shut them in at night and where most of the laying went on, altho she'd often find an egg in a bush or on the ground!!

Other than that I know very little about looking after or protecting chicken. 

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes I know 6 is quite a lot but they can sell eggs on to the guests that stay at the Casita plus they do alot of baking.. my grandson is a budding chef.
They have an olive grove that the hens could go in but they have 3 working dogs who wil constantly pick the birds up and bring them to heel lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I know 6 is quite a lot but they can sell eggs on to the guests that stay at the Casita plus they do alot of baking.. my grandson is a budding chef.
> They have an olive grove that the hens could go in but they have 3 working dogs who wil constantly pick the birds up and bring them to heel lol


I dont think dogs and chicken mix too well!!! There would need to be some fencing put up I think?????? Altho maybe in time they could all become "friends"??????

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont think dogs and chicken mix too well!!! There would need to be some fencing put up I think?????? Altho maybe in time they could all become "friends"??????
> 
> Jo xxx




Lol no they wont Jo that is why I want a fox proof run


----------

